# jl audio c2 c3 c5 which one



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

*6.5 which jl audio c2 c3 c5*

ok so i have a w7 red eye box paired with a 1000/1 v2 amp in my civic..
my interior speakers are garbage so i need some speakers
I'm planning on getting some 6.5 for the front at least for now
I've been trying to research on which would be best for me

the c2s are cheap

the c3s have the ability to put the tweeter on the speaker which would come in handy since i dont have a spot for them (1992) btw why do they call them convertibles?

the c5s made in germany?

well any input would be appreciated thanks


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

I haven't heard the C2's outside of a soundboard, but I have heard the C5's run passive in a fellow DIYMA members Subaru Forrester and I was very impressed. The C5's are nice. The C2 sounded good on the soundboard, but the midbass was lacking (IMO).


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

well i am a big jl fan should i consider something else? also i dont know what passive means.. anyway leaning towards the c3/c5 at this point


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Passive means the speakers play with the external crossovers that come in the box. Both Midbass and Tweeter are connected so they can play their manufacturers suggested frequency ranges. .02


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

oh yea thats what i want a external crossover.. i found the c3/c5 for under 300 looking for something around that price range.. I'm not to familiar with interior speakers


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

any recomendations


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

there's a world of options out there, you may want to figure out what kind of sound you like more first, before buying something you'll want to change later.

the kind of sound a component set makes, depends a lot on the engineering choices and some sets have a more believable stage, some are extremely detailed, others are very forgiving of source material...

you will find that if you are trying to keep up with your big JL subwoofer, you may want to put some effort in finding speakers that will not only play loud, but play loud, long.

This leads you away from the smooth, hi-fi approach and into the PA, or professional arena.

That is where the speakers start to diverge, you lose a little bit of "easy listening" for the added value of extra loudness capability. The good thing is that not only are professional market midranges loud, or efficient, they are durable too.

If you're not playing the crap out of your system, then you would be okay with the JL selections you mention, but if you need to crank, you may be better off looking at components selected for their ability to keep up with that big bass you got out back.

B&C, 18Sound, Faital Pro, JBL, Beyma, these are some of the brands that make speakers for the professional, or pro-sumer markets.

If you couple these with a high output tweeter, you may do a little better for your needs than if you went with a consumer-oriented set like your JL selections.

Of course, you could always buy the JL, and take the chance on blowing them and then going louder later, or you can bypass this process and just get some higher output speakers first.

my .02.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

my sub isnt really loud its more of sq i dont have it set up loud eather but thanks for the input.. i listen to everything from rap to country.. seems like theres so many choices im not really picky just want something better.. i was in my friends tc and her speakers sound amazing compared to mine


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

How are you planning on amping these speakers?


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

JL Audio Speakers Coaxial or Components Brand New with Full Warranty 79

JL Audio Speakers Coaxial or Components Brand New with Full Warranty


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

well i was just gonna run them through my deck amp for now untill i get a interior amp


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

there 75w so i can just get the 300/4 jl amp right?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

sure, you could do that.

the move from deck power to an amp is a nice change, but if you don't play that loud...


wait, you have a JL HO box with a W7 in it, on 1KW, haha..


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think JL speakers demand power...so you may want to consider that when you purchase, i have tried JL on deck power in the past hnd have been less than impressed.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

this is my current setup the interior wires are already ran to the sub too


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

here


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

cajunner said:


> sure, you could do that.
> 
> the move from deck power to an amp is a nice change, but if you don't play that loud...
> 
> ...


1kw?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

kilowatt


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've had all three, and prefer the C5's the most. The Subaru Forester mentioned above might be mine, actually. 

They stage quite well, but the C3's that were installed before were no slouch either. They had VERY impressive midrange from the woofers and detail from the tweeters. With a good install, the C3 can pound out some midbass as well. 

The C5 can definitely hammer out a bit more of the chest thumping stuff though, when properly installed and powered. It's all up to your install skills, and budget.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

cajunner said:


> kilowatt


oh i dont get it


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

chithead said:


> I've had all three, and prefer the C5's the most. The Subaru Forester mentioned above might be mine, actually.
> 
> They stage quite well, but the C3's that were installed before were no slouch either. They had VERY impressive midrange from the woofers and detail from the tweeters. With a good install, the C3 can pound out some midbass as well.
> 
> The C5 can definitely hammer out a bit more of the chest thumping stuff though, when properly installed and powered. It's all up to your install skills, and budget.


*The Forester mentioned above was definitely yours *



eddie7978 said:


> oh i dont get it


1kw = 1 kilowatt
kilo = thousand
1kw = 1 thousand watts
1kw = 1000 watts

I think what he meant was that a W7 on 1000 watts in a HO (high output) box should be hella loud, and it may be difficult to find components to keep up. I will take for granted that what you say is accurate and that you have it turned down to be more SQ'ish. If that is in fact the case, the C3 or C5 set should be fine. Having heard the C5 set in Chitheads Forester, I would go that route. However, I would highly recommend getting the best components you can afford. The 300/4 is a great amp and would power the C5's or C3's very well. The C3's and C5's come with separate passive crossovers. Bridging the 300/4 down to 2 channels to power a single set components should give you plenty of power to play with.

That all make sense?


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

ohh yea well i have a 12w7 so its 1000 watt speaker paired with the 1000/1 watt amp but i tuned the amps input sensitivity to the right spot i think its at like 47 or something i used a volt meter.. some songs are louder then others but its mostly sound quality.. you dont really feel it hitting you physically like l7 squares would i dont like how that feels not a fan of sound pressure as it makes me feel like I'm going to die lol.. i have my lpf on 80.. i think my interior speakers are called flys or something they sound like tin cans


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

but check out those prices i found on craigslist thats pretty good right


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just some input from a JL fan.

I was running c5 6.5s and tweeters passive and a HD600/4 bridged to each crossover. They were loud and clear. I did have to take the tweeters down a notch in the crossover.

I've since installed (temporarily in spheres taped to my dash lol) the c5 400cm mids and a 369.3. They sound great. Each mid and tweeter has a channel on an HD600/4 and the 6.5&s now have their own HD699/4 bridged. I'm very happy with them. They are not as loud before the 360.3 but I have the gains all the down and haven't adjusted them yet. I went to them from ID-ctx 6.5cs and the JLs sound much cleaner and are more stable at hug volumes in my opinion.

Also I chose the C5s over the ZRs. I liked the sound they had better in the show room.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea maby ill try to find a show room with them


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

what are some other good components for under 300


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

eddie7978 said:


> what are some other good components for under 300


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/158584-6-5-comp-speakers-up-$350.html


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

also my speakers are in the door like on the bottem by my feet.. now i dont have a spot for my tweeters but im sure i can fab something up but would it be bad to get the c3 and put the tweeters in the speakers by my feet or would that not sound right? thats mainly keeping me from deciding between the 2


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Where are you in NY. I'm also in NY and would be happy to let you her mine although my install isn't 100% yet do to the snow. The speakers are all in some with masking tape lol


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

in on long island you?


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

North Babylon


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

oh wow im in farmingdale text me 5164137188


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

also my speakers are in the door on the bottem by my feet.. now i dont have a spot for my tweeters but im sure i can fab something up but would it be bad to get the c3 and put the tweeters in the speakers by my feet or would that not sound right? thats mainly keeping me from deciding between the 2


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

That dash is perfect for a set of horns

do it!

And have your gain redone


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I had a set of c3-570 in my rear before I went all front and I was able to slightly aim the tweeters in them. With the power I was giving them which was the 400/4 bridged to ech set they were extremely bright and piercing even turned down 1or3 decibels (don't remember what the settings were) on the crossover. Right now my 6.5s and tweeters are in the bottom of my doors but the doors existing tweeter location are aimed up at kind of at the opposite head rest so it worked well for me. As soon as I find a permanent home for my 4" mids which I think I'm going to end up glossing into the present tweeter location I'm going to play with the tweeters and see where I like them. From what I've been reading I'm going to try the pillars first.
Do you have a set of tweeters you can Velcro to different spots of your door or dash for a few days to see where they sound best. I built some FG spheres for the mids and tweeters to move them around easily and figured it would give me better a better idea than using a towel. If horns work in your car like edzyy suggested that new be something to look into to.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

this is what my door panel looks like


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

JL Audio C5-650 6-1/2" 75W RMS 2-Way Car Speakers at Onlinecarstereo.com

u think this is good?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eddie7978 said:


> oh wow im in farmingdale text me 5164137188


Going on date guys?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eddie7978 said:


> JL Audio C5-650 6-1/2" 75W RMS 2-Way Car Speakers at Onlinecarstereo.com
> 
> u think this is good?


stay away from onlinecarstereo


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

really why? i called them today they seem fine


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> Going on date guys?


Why? You upset you didn't get asked?


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree with Victor. They have some crappy reviews and they are about $100 less then everywhere else.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i guess thats why there so cheap hmm maby ill ask some places by me if they price match


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it doesn't matter who you buy from, just get the cheapest price.

this is what they teach in school nowadays, alongside evolution and global warming.

it's the low price that sucks you in, and soon you're building bridges to nowhere with someone else's money.

or is it the smart money says...

never can tell about these things.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i think i might go with sonicelectronix instead they only want 330


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Joenaz2003 said:


> Why? You upset you didn't get asked?


How do you know...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eddie7978 said:


> i think i might go with sonicelectronix instead they only want 330


they have good reputation.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've ordered from sonic before and had no problems. Also woofersect was good. I usually only order wires and install equip and such on line. I've been buying my stuff local lately from stores that are on the manufacturers authorized dealer list. I'm glad I went that way, I had a problem with 2 HD600/4s. I brought them back and they handed me a new one and shipped the old ones back to JL for replacement no questions asked. I picked up my 3sixty.3 at another local place in Freeport after reading about the issues some people were having with bad units. The ease of walking in and leaving with a replacement is worth a couple more bucks IMO.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

On a side note I started digging my car out today. We have some snow coming tomorrow but I'm hoping to have it on the street Wednesday and you can give it a listen. Its supposed to warm up a bit and the rain should get rid of most of the snow. I wanna hear that w7 in an actual car before I decide on it. It sounded great in the show room.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea man its a date


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eddie7978 said:


> yea man its a date


we`d need details, OK?


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

details and photos to follow if this snow ever stops. I'm glad I dug out and now I'm covered again.


----------

